# I Just Upgraded From SL1 to T7i



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 29, 2018)

Any problems to expect with the T7i ( 800D )? Are there any tricks I should know that aren't touted by Canon? Suggestions, likes, dislikes? Thanks for any responses.


----------



## RowdyRay (Sep 29, 2018)

Nice. I was considering that one, but it apparently doesn't have AF micro adjustments. Looking at the 70d or if I can swing it, 80d.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 30, 2018)

Thanks, Ray. I will let you know how I like it.


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 30, 2018)

Get lots of lenses ... L lenses ...


----------



## ac12 (Sep 30, 2018)

First learn the controls and how to change configuration.
Things that you would use often; exposure compensation, shutter and aperture, ISO, AF modes, shutter modes, etc.
Make a list of things that you might change, then go through the exercise of changing those configurations, to learn what needs to be done.  Some may be more tricky than others.  

Example the T7i only has one control dial, so in M mode, to change the shutter speed, you have to press a button and turn the dial.


If you use zone AF, you want to see what AF points the camera selected, when it shot the pix.  

Then you have a chance to correct, if the camera selected the wrong subject/object to focus on.
Be careful with Auto exposure mode or using zone AF, as the logic for subject section is "closest subject."  So the camera would focus on the dinner table in front of the guests on the other side of the table, not the guests.  Been there, done that 

Personally I don't care for the feel of the shutter button on the T7i, but I am used to the shutter button on my D7200.  It is probably something you get used to, and I am used to the shutter of the D7200.

The 18-135 is a great day time GP lens.  But it is a somewhat slow lens (at f/5.6 on the long end), so not as good when the sun goes down.  I hate to say this, but the zoom ring on the 18-135 is smoother and lighter than the zoom ring on my Nikon 18-140  
As a companion to the 18-135, I would get the Yongnuo 35mm f/2 lens, at a bit less than $100.  This gives you a faster lens to use indoors under low light.  

Canon does not make a lower cost crop sensor 35mm lens, only the more expensive FF 35mm f/2 EF lens at $550.

The other lower cost lenses are: 24mm f/2.8 EF-S, 40mm f/2.8 EF, 50mm f/1.8 EF.


Depending on what you shoot, I second Gary's recommendation of L series lenses, if it fits your need and budget.   

If you shoot under low light, like your kids in gym sports, you will definitely benefit from the faster L series lenses.  I had to go to the similar Nikon pro lens, for my low light sport lens.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 1, 2018)

Thank you Gary and AC for those suggestions. I have never owned Yongnuo, and have been leery of them but will have to keep an eye out for a deal.


----------



## photoflyer (Oct 1, 2018)

I got a T7i as a travel camera and to compliment my full frame.    I have been very pleased with it.   I may step up to the replacement to the 7D mark II (whenever that is) but so far the T7i has worked out well so maybe I will apply that to lens instead.   

I have never used an SL1 so I do not know the differences between the two but as someone else said, sit down and read the manual (or better yet one of the thrid party books).       Then, if you really want to get the most out of it, get the best glass you can afford.  If L series glass is out of your range consider the EF 70-300mm f4-5.6.  I have some L glass but this lens was unexpectedly good in comparison and at $500 a real value - that is if you need this type of lens for what you shoot.


----------



## ac12 (Oct 1, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Thank you Gary and AC for those suggestions. I have never owned Yongnuo, and have been leery of them but will have to keep an eye out for a deal.



The reviews of the Yongnuo seems to be OK, and for less than $100, it seems to be worth a gamble.
It is a prime, so no optical complexities of a zoom, to make the lens difficult and expensive to design and make.
I recommended to the yearbook advisor to get one, for indoor gym sports.  But then I found the Sigma 18-50/2.8 lens, at $350, and we got the Sigma 18-50 instead.  The Sigma does the job, at a decent price, but I am not particularly happy with the lens.  
My issue is with the zoom ring.  It has a short throw arc, so the internal cam is steeper, and thus it requires more force to turn.  I am in the light easy to turn zoom ring school.​


----------

